# صلاة لكل انسان متضايق †††††††††



## اليعازر (27 أغسطس 2012)

††††††††† 
يا يسوع ساعدني دعني اتي اليك بكل ثقة متواضعه في كل حاجاتي قائلا يا يسوع ساعدني في كل شكوكي .في ارتباكاتي في اغراءات حياتي يا يسوع ساعدني في ضجري في تجاربي,في وحدة ساعاتي يا يسوع ساعدني في فشل خططي وامالي .في مشاكلي وحزني ....في خيباتي يا يسوع ساعدني عندما يخذلني الاخرون.عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي يا يسوع ساعدني عندما ارمي نفسي في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي يا يسوع ساعدني عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل .عندما لاارى نفعا من محاولاتي يا يسوع ساعدني عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري.عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي يا يسوع ساعدني دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي لا تتركني ابدا يا يسوع ساعدني امين — 

منقول.

.


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2012)

> يا يسوع ساعدني  دعني اتي اليك بكل ثقة متواضعه في كل حاجاتي قائلا يا يسوع ساعدني في كل  شكوكي .في ارتباكاتي في اغراءات حياتي يا يسوع ساعدني في ضجري في تجاربي,في  وحدة ساعاتي يا يسوع ساعدني في فشل خططي وامالي .في مشاكلي وحزني ....في  خيباتي يا يسوع ساعدني عندما يخذلني الاخرون.عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي  يا يسوع ساعدني عندما ارمي نفسي في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي يا يسوع  ساعدني عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل .عندما لاارى نفعا من محاولاتي يا يسوع  ساعدني عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري.عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي يا يسوع ساعدني  دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي لا تتركني ابدا يا يسوع  ساعدني امين —



آمين
آمين
آمين
شكرا
للصلاه
الجميله
جدا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2012)

* امين*
* ما اجل هذه الصلاه--*
* اشكرك*


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2012)

صلاة جميلةجدا
شكرليك


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2012)

آمين
فعلا صلاة جميلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## اليعازر (27 أغسطس 2012)

استاذ النهيسى

حبوا

سمير

كلدانية

شكراً لمروركم الجميل

الرب يبارككم.
.


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

أميييييييييييييييييييين
ميرسي كتيييييير
ربنا يبارك حضرتك
​


----------



## أم أمونيوس (28 أغسطس 2012)

امين .....
شكرا جداااا


----------



## اليعازر (28 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أميييييييييييييييييييين
> ميرسي كتيييييير
> ربنا يبارك حضرتك
> ​



ويباركك ايضاً.

شكرا لمرورك.

.


----------

